# Union Pacific 844 Stopped at siding 150ft from my house..



## oldmacnut (Oct 17, 2012)

I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train


I got video of it leaving, its uploading to YT right now, will post when done.

Pottsboro TX 10-16-12

UP 844 4-8-4

http://i.Rule #2/JMpNQ.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/5IGvi.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/Luobv.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/Ed316.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/rMWis.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/1E70P.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/MavN1.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/Qa2pC.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/eOLPA.jpg


http://i.Rule #2/N87f8.jpg


<iframe width="1280" height="720" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Oivv-w_lzwI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BarbS (Oct 17, 2012)

What a beautiful machine! Lucky you.


----------



## Brink (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, cool!

Did you get to touch it? Lol

That's some pretty piece of machinery.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 17, 2012)

That is so awesome! Trains in general are awesome but steam trains are even better, the sound they make is second to none.

On another note, it's refreshing to see a video posted that doesn't look like it's being filmed with a 60 mph crosswind, nice video quality!


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 17, 2012)

Man that is cool. We rode the Narrow Gauge from Durango to Silverton Colorado a few years ago. Beautiful trip if you're ever up that way.
This guy like trains too, I think he's the best songwriter that ever lived. Not everyone agrees with me though 
Fred Eaglesmith and the Flathead Noodlers


----------



## EricJS (Oct 17, 2012)

Those are truly incredible!  Ryan, I've always wanted to ride the Silverton/Durango RR. One of these days.....


----------



## txpaulie (Oct 17, 2012)

Man, I'd shovel coal fer a chance to ride that puppy!

Thanks so much for sharing that!

Don't make me google it, where's it headed..?:i_dunno:
(Please say Freeport, or Galveston, or...)

p


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 17, 2012)

What a beautiful piece of machinery. I'm in awe.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the post!! That was awesome


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

I go to Henry ford museum in Dearborn Michigan often, it's one of my favorite places for all things mechanical. There is a enormous steam locomotive inside the museum, the shear size of this thing when you stand next to it is amazing. But to hear and feel one shake the ground as it runs, that must have been cool.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2012)

That is ridiculously awesome!!! I know there's a guy on Mossberg forum who works with trains, and I'm sure he'd love to see this topic, let alone the video.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 17, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train


That is not fair! How come I can't touch a steam train?.:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 17, 2012)

Mizer said:


> oldmacnut said:
> 
> 
> > I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train I got to touch a steam train
> ...



lol :lolol:


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 25, 2012)

There's a steam train museum near Monticello, IL where you can ride the trains. They have 5 mi. or so of track. Unfortunately, it's in a straight line so when you get to the end they just back up.:dash2:

In the video, I noticed that the 2nd or 3rd car back was a modern locomotive. Just in case Ol' 844 ran out of steam? Gary


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 25, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> There's a steam train museum near Monticello, IL where you can ride the trains. They have 5 mi. or so of track. Unfortunately, it's in a straight line so when you get to the end they just back up.:dash2:
> 
> In the video, I noticed that the 2nd or 3rd car back was a modern locomotive. Just in case Ol' 844 ran out of steam? Gary



Maybe... I noticed it wasnt even running, maybe a dead-head?.


----------

